# P0299



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Has the symptom improved any? How was the car driving when this code came up?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

P0299 - means the turbo isn't developing the boost the computer thinks it should. 

What's the status of the oil? Are you using a good 5W-30 dexos1™ approved oil? 

Looking at the manual, if the temperature goes below 20F, you may need a 0W-30 oil for better cold starts.


----------



## CanuckCruze (15 d ago)

ChevyGuy said:


> P0299 - means the turbo isn't developing the boost the computer thinks it should.
> 
> What's the status of the oil? Are you using a good 5W-30 dexos1™ approved oil?
> 
> Looking at the manual, if the temperature goes below 20F, you may need a 0W-30 oil for better cold starts.


My 2017 with 139,000 KMS does this in extreme cold weather only, I'm here in the arctic winters of Canada. if its just slightly below freezing temps it doesnt throw any codes but when it dips into very cold temps it throws P0299 like clock-work.....when I moderately accelerate. I have the **** OBDII tool plugged in when its this cold so I can clear it on the fly but unitl the weather temp warms up from those very cold winter temps it won't stop throwing the code. I'm at a loss for an answer, I may switch to the 0W from the 5 W-30 and see if it makes a difference, I've owned it since new, and it's been doing this the last two winters now, and I'm pissed off with it! anyone else having this issue?


----------



## shadow_007201 (May 5, 2020)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Has the symptom improved any? How was the car driving when this code came up?


The car has improved since then and doesn’t throw that code it was the extreme cold I’m considering switching to 0W-30 oil on my next oil change. It was driving just fine before the code was thrown and was parked for a few days after


----------



## Aynsbright (15 d ago)

shadow_007201 said:


> I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze with a 1.4 lte turbo and I got this code when the extreme cold was going since then the car has been parked since I have a 2003 Silverado truck I can drive and I been told a few things and I’m not totally sure where to start this troubleshooting and what parts I need.





CanuckCruze said:


> My 2017 with 139,000 KMS does this in extreme cold weather only, I'm here in the arctic winters of Canada. if its just slightly below freezing temps it doesnt throw any codes but when it dips into very cold temps it throws P0299 like clock-work.....when I moderately accelerate. I have the **** OBDII tool plugged in when its this cold so I can clear it on the fly but unitl the weather temp warms up from those very cold winter temps it won't stop throwing the code. I'm at a loss for an answer, I may switch to the 0W from the 5 W-30 and see if it makes a difference, I've owned it since new, and it's been doing this the last two winters now, and I'm pissed off with it! anyone else having this issue?


Me!!

I have a 2016- just at 88k kms. Drives fine until -25 or colder. The engine light comes on and I can’t go much faster that 30kms an hour. It may or may not get better the longer I drive. I do plug it in and park it in my unheated garage. It takes days to “ thaw out”. High rpm’s before it “changes gears”, chugs gas also. I have twice now lost total power while driving. Serious safety issue if that happened while on the highway. Not much out there about the issue and even less details on if it can be fixed. I have it going to a mechanic next week to see what if anything can be done.


----------



## fox060232 (15 d ago)

Good afternoon! Is there any additional error besides error code P0299? For example P2227?


----------

